# Đau đầu vì áo ngực quá chật, bác sĩ cảnh báo loạt bệnh đáng sợ, thậm chí là tử vong



## nusy (13/8/18)

*Có một thói quen khá nguy hiểm hiện nay của phụ nữ là họ mặc những chiếc áo ngực bó sát để tôn dáng vẻ của mình. Họ không hay biết rằng, việc mặc những chiếc áo ngực quá chật có thể dẫn đến những căn bệnh hiểm nghèo như lao vú, ung thư, thậm chí có thể dẫn đến đột tử.*

*Đau đầu, chóng mặt vì mặc áo ngực quá chật*
Bình thường, chị Thủy, ở Định Công (Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội) thường mặc những chiếc áo ngực không đệm, không gọng rộng rãi để có cảm giác dễ chịu thoải mái.  Nhưng mới đây, chị Thủy chọn mặc chiếc áo độn ngực để diện chiếc váy mới nhưng nó đã khiến chị sợ hãi cho đến tận bây giờ.

Hôm đó, chị mặc chiếc áo ngực này vào buổi sáng. Vì áo độn, lại hơi chật nên chị Thủy cảm thấy khó chịu. Mặc dù khó chịu vì chiếc áo ngực nhưng chị Thủy vẫn làm việc bình thường. Nhưng đến giữa buổi chiều chị bắt đầu cảm thấy đau đầu. Cơn đau đầu càng lúc càng tăng.

Chị Thủy không rõ mình đau đầu vì lý do gì, bởi từ trước đến nay chị khỏe mạnh, không có bệnh tật gì. Chị từng bị vôi hóa đốt sống cổ nhưng khoảng vài ba năm trở lại đây, chị giảm hẳn bị đau nhờ ngồi thiền. Vì cơn đau càng lúc càng tăng nên hôm đó chị Thủy xin về trước. Về đến nhà, theo phản xạ tự nhiên, chị cởi chiếc áo ngực ra “thả rông” ngực và mặc chiếc váy ở nhà. Chị nằm nghỉ một lúc thì cơn đau giảm dần rồi mất hẳn chỉ 20-30 phút sau đó.



​
Chị Thủy đem điều này hỏi một bác sĩ quen thì vị bác sĩ này cho biết, nguyên nhân khiến chị bị đau đầu hôm đó là do chị mặc áo ngực quá chật khiến cho ôxy không thể lên não. Bác sĩ khuyên chị Thủy nên bỏ những chiếc áo ngực quá chật như vậy, bởi nó rất nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe, thậm chí còn nguy hiểm đến tính mạng.

Cũng như chị Thủy, hiện nay nhiều chị em không ngần ngại lựa chọn những chiếc áo ngực nịt chặt, độn căng phồng mà không tìm hiểu những tác hại tới sức khỏe.

*Những tác hại khó lường khi bị thiếu ôxy não*
Theo bác sĩ Võ Viết Sáu, phòng khám đa khoa ở Hố Nai, Biên Hòa thì hiện tượng ôxy không lên não rất nguy hiểm đến tính mạng. Có rất nhiều trường hợp mang tính ép buộc não bộ bị thiếu ôxy dẫn đến tình trạng nguy hiểm, có thể kể đến: Các tình huống, ngạt khói/khí độc, ngã xuống nước, ở lâu trong phòng kín nhỏ hoặc ngồi lâu trong ôtô kéo chặt cửa, nghẹt thở (bóp cổ, thắt cổ…). Áp lực lớn lên khí quản (độ sâu của nước, độ cao), uống thuốc quá liều… Một số bệnh lý như thiếu máu lên não, tai biến mạch máu não, ngưng tim, huyết áp cực thấp, biến chứng thuốc mê toàn thân… Trong những trường hợp này, não sẽ bị thiếu ôxy đột ngột và nhanh chóng dẫn đến những hậu quả khôn lường.

Dây áo ngực bó chặt sẽ gia tăng áp lực lên các cơ chạy ngang vai và lưng, làm tổn hại tới hệ tuần hoàn do đó hạn chế lượng ôxy lên não. Tình trạng này dẫn đến sự đau đầu, chóng mặt mà không ít phụ nữ mắc phải.

Theo các chuyên gia y tế, mỗi phút, não bộ cần 3.5ml/100g ôxy và glucose; lượng máu cần cấp lên đó là 75ml/100g chất xám. Nếu không được cung cấp ôxy, não sẽ bắt đầu mất ý thức ngay ở giây thứ 8-10. Đến khi lượng máu lên não còn dưới 25ml/100g chất xám thì điện não sẽ chậm lại, yếu đi; dưới 15ml/100g chất xám thì điện não là đường thẳng - tương đương với tử vong.

Các tế bào não bộ cực kỳ kém chịu đựng trong môi trường thiếu ôxy cùng các chất dinh dưỡng. Thời gian tối đa của chúng là 5 phút (một vài tài liệu cho rằng, chỉ 3 hoặc 4 phút), sau thời điểm đó, các tế bào não đã bị tổn thương thì vĩnh viễn không thể phục hồi. Bởi não không có khả năng sinh mới mà chỉ chết dần đi, giảm dần về số lượng.

Điều này giải thích tại sao những bệnh nhân tai biến không được cấp cứu kịp thời sẽ rất nhanh tử vong, hoặc phải đối mặt với những di chứng vĩnh viễn về sau. Thiếu máu lên não vì thế có thể gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm như nhũn não, xuất huyết não gây liệt nửa người hoặc chết đột ngột.

Ngoài hiểm họa khiến ôxy không lên não, việc chị em thường xuyên mặc áo độn ngực, nâng ngực có thể đối mặt với những chứng bệnh như lao vú, ung thư vú, bệnh tim mạch, bệnh hô hấp, rộp da, dị ứng da, mất dáng ngực, đau lưng, khó tiêu, mệt mỏi...

Như bệnh lao vú chẳng hạn, nghe thì rất hoang đường, nhưng thực tế tại Việt Nam đã có nhiều trường hợp mắc căn bệnh ít ai ngờ tới này. Chính chiếc áo ngực quá chặt, bó ép vòng 1, gây nóng bức, ngứa, gãi làm trầy xước da khiến vi trùng lao vô tình có ở tay đi thẳng vào vết thương trên da tuyến vú dẫn đến lao vú.

Nghiên cứu trên thế giới cũng đã cho thấy, những phụ nữ mặc áo ngực quá chật kéo dài hơn 12 giờ mỗi ngày sẽ có nguy cơ phát triển bệnh ung thư vú cao hơn những người mặc áo rộng có cảm giác thoải mái, hoặc những chị em “thả rông” ngực. Vì khi mặc áo quá chật thì hai đầu ngực bị ép chặt trong thời gian dài sẽ kích thích sự phát triển bất thường của các tế bào mô vú, làm hạn chế dòng bạch huyết trong “núi đôi”, tạo các khối u vú và có thể trở thành ung thư.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

